

The Death of Patient Zero - iskander
http://www.esquire.com/lifestyle/health/a36695/death-of-stephanie-lee-0815/

======
iskander
One of the many sad things in this story is that Stephanie Lee was given false
hope by overly enthusiastic technologists. Since YC is now funding biomedical
startups, this will hopefully serve as a warning to others who find it easier
to sound smart and confident than actually run a clinical trial.

------
tvawnz
Author lays it on a little fucking thick don't they?

Couldn't wade through the tidal wave of forced narrative. Who starts a story
with a 3 minute hero shot? Just poor.

"she never lost the awareness that she had honed over a lifetime—her daunting
gift for seeing people and situations plain—nor the voice that always said the
right thing, the true thing, the honest thing, the thing that cut to the
bone."

"she spoke as if from the deepest well of exhaustion "

"She was always so dignified in her bearing, so erect in her carriage, so put
together in every way"

It's like introducing someone to the Lord of the Rings with Boromir's death
scene and expecting them to get all teared up.

edit: go ahead and take a look at the author's other pieces. He seems to
specialize in Mad Men recaps, lists like "8 ways the world has changed" and "7
things Snowden learned," Obama bashing and celebrity gossip.

~~~
rquantz
I agree that maybe a more objective angle would have conveyed the information
a little better. However, your comment is in poor taste. This is a real person
they're talking about, someone who suffered and died. Not a character in a
movie.

~~~
tvawnz
... and the author has failed to adequately communicate that person's story.

I didn't say a thing about the subject of the piece. Is it poor taste to
criticize everything associated remotely with something tragic? What about
poorly done WWII documentaries? Can I criticize them?

Just saying Nicholas Sparks probably shouldn't be writing news articles.

~~~
rquantz
You're welcome to criticize it. But comparisons to The Lord of the Rings, of
all things, were tone deaf. This is not some epic fantasy for your amusement.

